# 2010 and tens first storm



## Brandon_Pelrine (Jan 2, 2010)

Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada

Hey all hows everyone doing? lovin this storm tonight was calling for 2-5 cms and i got a foot on my back deck allready lol. but anyways got a little story that for ya that happend tonight on my way home from newyears supper with my family when some idiot that was plowing pulls out on the road half way on are side and we had to no way to stop and he took the whole side of are van off from front to back. now we had my self my father my two younger brothers which at 9months and 9years and my sister which is 5 and my mother thank fully no one was hurt exepect me and my father allmost killed the plow driver. but anyways guys to the point be carefull when your out there at night.. but anyways im goin levein my place at about 4:30 to go do my propetys intown ill add pics of what the storm left for us tonight. also storm is carrying into tomorrow to gonna be a busy weekend, anyways boys have fun and be safe. ! 


~Brandon,


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow!

Glad to hear you all made out okay, where did this happen, Halifax?

Going to be real nasty today, I'm heading out for round two shortly...



Brandon_Pelrine;937953 said:


> Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
> 
> Hey all hows everyone doing? lovin this storm tonight was calling for 2-5 cms and i got a foot on my back deck allready lol. but anyways got a little story that for ya that happend tonight on my way home from newyears supper with my family when some idiot that was plowing pulls out on the road half way on are side and we had to no way to stop and he took the whole side of are van off from front to back. now we had my self my father my two younger brothers which at 9months and 9years and my sister which is 5 and my mother thank fully no one was hurt exepect me and my father allmost killed the plow driver. but anyways guys to the point be carefull when your out there at night.. but anyways im goin levein my place at about 4:30 to go do my propetys intown ill add pics of what the storm left for us tonight. also storm is carrying into tomorrow to gonna be a busy weekend, anyways boys have fun and be safe. !
> 
> ~Brandon,


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah just out of halifax past exabistion park on the prospect road, the guy was a rookie plow driver and only had a small plow that even bent when it hit the van, if it woulda been our western V plow we woulda been screwed.. but yeah things are REAL messy out there did round one goin out for round 2 here shortly its freezing rain out right now to but its spoused to start snowing agian, 10-15 this afternoon and 10cm tonight spoused to be anyways im hoping bout time we get a good storm, im also glad it happend before school started back up for me. im gonna post some pics right now under winter storm pics check them out will be called something like 2010 novascotia. 

~Brandon


----------

